# Weitere Beschwerden



## Mr. Cutty (12 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> was spielt der sich eigentlich hier so auf , will er den Thread vollmüllen?


Das Forum geht eh von 24 Stunden 18 Stunden nicht. Da kann man nichts vollmüllen.

Außerdem bist Du gar nicht würdig diesen Nick zu verwenden.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

Danke, Mods, für diese Abtrennung. Er war tatsächlich schon auf "gutem" Weg, den Ursprungsthread vollzumüllen.
Und jetzt bring den Müll raus!


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum geht eh von 24 Stunden 18 Stunden nicht.


So ein Schmarrn - als "Reducal" bin ich täglich fast 20 Stunden hier online und das Web ist nahezu immer erreichbar - abgesehen von vorangekündigten Ausfällen oder böswilligen Attacken von außen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum geht eh von 24 Stunden 18 Stunden nicht. Da kann man nichts vollmüllen.
> Außerdem bist Du gar nicht würdig diesen Nick zu verwenden.


Öl mal Deinen Dialer, bei anderen Anschlüssen funzt es tadellos und zwar 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Januar 2005)

Mrs. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt bring den Müll raus!



 :wave: 

Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 
Schick die Sehnsucht himmelwärts 
Gib dem Traum ein bißchen Freiheit 
Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 

Manchmal bist du traurig und weißt nicht warum 
Tausend kleine Kleinigkeiten machen dich ganz stumm 
Du hast fast vergessen wie das ist, ein Mensch zu sein 
Doch du bist nicht allein 

Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 
Schick die Sehnsucht himmelwärts 
Gib dem Traum ein bißchen Freiheit 
Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 

Manchmal in den Nächten macht der Zorn dich blind 
Und Gefühle sterben wie ein Kerzenlicht im Wind 
Und der Mut vergeht dir, denn die Angst dringt in dich ein 
Doch du bist nicht allein 

Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 
Schick die Sehnsucht himmelwärts 
Gib dem Traum ein bißchen Freiheit 
Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 

Du mußt an dich glauben, Mitleid brauchst du keins 
Und du mußt dein Leben lieben, denn du hast nur eins 
Niemals mehr im Schatten stehen, geh ins Licht hinein 
Du bist nicht allein 

Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 
Schick die Sehnsucht himmelwärts 
Geh ins Licht mit offnen Armen 
Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 

Lass die Sonne in dein Herz 
Schick die Sehnsucht himmelwärts 
Gib dem Traum ein bißchen Freiheit 
Lass die Sonne, lass die Sonne 
Lass die Sonne in dein Herz

 :wave:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

********

_Beleidigungen werden gelöscht DJ/Mod_


----------



## A John (12 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ******



*******

A. John

_Beleidigung und die vermutlich als Gegenbeleidigung gemeinte Äusserung in polnischer Sprache gelöscht.   DJ / Mod_


----------



## A John (12 Januar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir nur erlaubt, den Gast in seiner Landessprache zu begrüßen.
Was ist an "Guten Abend" beleidigend?   0 

Gruß A. John


----------



## DeJu (12 Januar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nichts.

War für mich nur nicht zu verstehen.
deshalb:   ....  und die *vermutlich* als Gegenbeleidigung ....


----------



## Mr. Cutty (12 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Cutty schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Herren Forenbetreiber natürlich die IP sperren damit ich nicht mehr darauf zugreifen kann tun sich die Herren keinen Gefallen.

Ich sage ja, sie sind nicht besser als _[...edit...]_


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

Du bringst jetzt den Mülleimer runter, oder ich hole das Nudelholz!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

Mrs. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Du bringst jetzt den Mülleimer runter, oder ich hole das Nudelholz!


Mama hat Recht. Machs


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D....[]. lässt grüßen. Der ist [] aber hier wird auch nur Zensur betrieben.

_ Beleidigungen oder Straftatsbestandsaussagen werden eben mit Zensur bestraft, wenn du dich nicht an die NUB hälst. Daher eine Pasage [] gelöscht (Zensiert wie du meinst) .*BT/MOD*_


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Januar 2005)

Schade ich habe mit der Edit-Funktion, statt der Zitatfunktion meinen schönen Text weggehauen.

Versuch der Rekonstruktion:



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> D....[]. lässt grüßen. Der ist [] aber hier wird auch nur Zensur betrieben.



1. Zensur ist eine  *staatliche* Maßnahme gegen die Freiheit der Presse.
2.  Pressefreiheit erlaubt keine Beleidigungen. Denn 





			
				das Grund gesetz in Art. 5 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> 
> *(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*
> 
> (3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.



3.  Administratoren und Moderatoren achten auch die Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen, indem sie sie Auslegen und Anwenden. Im Zweifel  ändern sie dann auch Texte - etwa aus Unkenntnis einer fremden Sprache.

4.  Wer das nicht abkann, sollte sich *trollen*.


----------



## Bremsklotz (13 Januar 2005)

> etwa aus Unkenntnis einer fremden Sprache


Ich würde Äußerungen in einer fremden Sprache auch editieren, solange ich nicht weiß, was es in unserer Sprache bedeutet.
Mein Vater hat früher im Spaß immer gesagt: 
"Ich weiß zwar nicht, was der (die)-jenige gesagt, aber vorsichtshalber haue ich dem (der)-jenige(n) mal eine runter.


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Herren Forenbetreiber natürlich die IP sperren damit ich nicht mehr darauf zugreifen kann tun sich die Herren keinen Gefallen.


Ist die Paranoia ärztlich bestätigt oder bist Du einfach unfähig, einen Browser zu bedienen? Ich jedenfalls hab nix gesperrt.


----------



## sascha (13 Januar 2005)

> Ich jedenfalls hab nix gesperrt.



Dito.


----------



## Counselor (13 Januar 2005)

Au Backe! Noch nich mal Halbmond und die Trolle sind hyperaktiv.
Mondphase


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Januar 2005)

Diese Mondphasen-Übersicht  finde ich schöner.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Komm du mir mal nach Hause, du Rumtreiber!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

test test


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2005)

anscheinend  haben  einige Leute nichts besseres zu tun als auf Staatskosten oder der ihres Arbeitgebers 
dumme Sprüche im I-Net anonym abzusetzen. Billige dumme Wändepinkler 

die wird auch Hartz4 noch erwischen, wenn im Beamtenverhältnis:  armes Deutschland 
da können wir uns ja noch auf was gefasst machen....

cp

PS :


			
				Anonymer Schmierfink schrieb:
			
		

> test test


IQ-Test nicht bestanden , maximal Zimmertemperatur  :rotfl:


----------

